# Afghan Ops Contest: Play and win a Softie 18 Antarctic Sleeping Bag! ($479 MSRP)



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Sep 2011)

Another month, and another contest courtesy of Tactown Gear. This time, you can win a Softie 18 Antarctic Sleeping Bag. If you wanted to win the RECON 5 bag in June, you'll love this one even more. It's rated to -50....and unlike last time, winter is actually around the corner!

As always, each proficiency level you gain with the contest mission earns you one 'ballot' for the prize draw. So if you make it to proficiency level 20, you have 20 chances to win the prize. It's not as easy as it sounds though... with each level, proficiency is harder to earn so the higher you go, the longer it takes to get to the next level. Check the Stats tab at any time to see how many ballots you have earned, as well as the top 10 players for the contest. All you need is one ballot to win!

The new Set up a sniper position in the mountains mission is located in Gumbad, and is clearly marked with (CONTEST) in the title.

On Monday, October 31st at noon AT, the winner will be chosen at random.

At proficiency level 1, the mission stats are:


Rank 48
Consumes 48 Combat Readiness
Provides 447 Combat Experience
Equipment needed:
1 x C3A1 7.62mm Sniper Rifle (100
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
2 x 20x 7.62mm Ball (5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
2 x Softie 18 Antarctica RE Sleeping Bag (48
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
2 x Combat Shovel (2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Enjoy! 

>> PLAY NOW <<​


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Sep 2011)

Another awesome contest, thanks Mike and Sylvain (from Tactown)!!!


----------



## BlueJingo (22 Sep 2011)

This looks like an epic contest, i'm going to enter as many times as possible!!!


----------



## kratz (23 Sep 2011)

Another terrific contest. Thank you Mike and Tactown.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Sep 2011)

I think I've already blown 10,000 milpoints to get ballots. Guess I should post more to refill!!


----------



## ballz (25 Sep 2011)

Darn... I knew this would happen... I'm going to have to start sleeping less...


----------



## AGame (26 Sep 2011)

It looks like a good contest, but I'm not there yet


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Sep 2011)

Yeah this contest was ranked a bit higher than the others. I did that for a few reasons... the prize is pretty top shelf so I wanted to reward the hard core players  and the lower ranks are getting filled with missions so it's getting pretty busy down there. 

The good news is that there's lots of time and it only takes 1 ballot to win. If nothing else, I recommend folks grind away so they can be eligible for future contests.


----------



## AGame (27 Sep 2011)

OK Thanks. It looks like a wicked prize. I sure hope you do more contests.


----------



## jeffb (27 Sep 2011)

I am still very appreciative of the backpack that I won a few months ago. It sure would be nice with a sleeping bag...  

Thanks for this great contest!


----------



## Silverfire (2 Oct 2011)

Apologies if this has been covered already, but do you automatically get 1 ballot just for having the mission available to you? Or do you get your first ballot once you move from level 1 to 2?


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Oct 2011)

You have to run the mission once, then you get your free ballot.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Oct 2011)

Actually, just loading the location with the Mission will get you 1 ballot, no purchase required.  From there you can increase to 2+ ballots by ranking up your proficiency.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Oct 2011)

Looks like we have lots of participation in this contest... that's great! There's still time to get in on the action for those who haven't started yet.


----------



## jeffb (25 Oct 2011)

No there isn't. Whatever you do, do not start this contest.... Don't you realize that everyone who plays reduces my chances of winning and I simply can not have that.  >


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Oct 2011)

Congrats to the winner... agc!


----------



## Strike (31 Oct 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Congrats to the winner... agc!



Damn you!  That would have come in handy for Ex ARCTIC RAM!!


----------



## GAP (31 Oct 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> Damn you!  That would have come in handy for Ex ARCTIC RAM!!



borrow it......sorta....


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 Oct 2011)

Dear agc,

I hate you.

That is all.

dileas

tess


----------



## TN2IC (1 Nov 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Dear agc,
> 
> I hate you.
> 
> ...




*In my Monty Python best*
Dear Agc,
I fart in your general direction...


----------



## FlyingDutchman (1 Nov 2011)

Maybe next time people, maybe next time.


----------



## Dissident (6 Nov 2011)

GODS DAMN IT!

Three contest in a row where I am nearly at the top or at the top and nothing.

The gods hate me.

ETA: I need a new god. Technovicking?


----------



## AGame (15 Nov 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## DJzus (27 Dec 2011)

cant play it yet


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Dec 2011)

DJzus said:
			
		

> cant play it yet



Contest was over a while ago...


----------



## agc (31 Jan 2012)

Hi Sylvain,

It's an awesome thing you're doing for the members of the site.  I really appreciate the contests.

Still looking forward to seeing my prize.  Is there a tracking number I can look up?

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Jan 2012)

I'm having trouble getting responses from Sylvain. Unfortunately no new contests will involve TacTown until we can resolve the outstanding issues with prizes.


----------

